

Lending Club IPO: Nice Guys Don’t Finish Last, and Other Lessons - guiambros
http://mattturck.com/2014/12/12/lending-club-ipo-nice-guys-dont-finish-last-and-other-lessons/

======
jpeg_hero
It could be that all loans on the platform are a money losing proposition.

Sub-prime consumer lending might not be a good long term asset class :(

